
Segway inventor wants to know: When should I quit? - peter123
http://www.cnn.com/2009/LIVING/worklife/01/12/entrepreneur.psychology/index.html?eref=rss_topstories
======
stcredzero
<http://hbswk.hbs.edu/archive/3533.html>

"There are design firms out there that could come up with things we've never
thought of," Jobs continued, "things that would make you shit in your pants."
... "Screw the lead times. You don't have a great product yet! _I know burn
rates are important, but you'll only get one shot at this, and if you blow it,
it's over_."

